# SLAYER oder SWITCH SL



## sickgorilla (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fliege im September für mind. 1Jahr nach Canada, genauergesagt nach Vancouver!
Nun gibt es ja einige "Kultschmieden" dort, die super geile Bikes bauen und auch um EINIGES günstiger sind als bei uns!
Da ich herausgefunden habe, dass wenn ich ein bike (oder anderen Artikel) mind. 6 Monate besitze und benutze, muss ich bei Rückkehr nach D keine Zollgebühren bezahlen! D.h. ich werde mir dort ein schickes bike zulegen und damit mein Cube LTD. Hardtail (welches ich nicht mit nach Ca nehmen werde) etwas "schonen" bzw. für andere Ausritte benutzen!

Soo, nun welches Bike soll es werden!
Es gibt 2 Stück die mich total reizen! Zum einen das RM SWITCH SL und das SLAYER!
Da ich ja einen "TOURER" (das Cube) besitze hätt ich gern eine "ENDURO"-"ALL MOUNTAIN"- Waffe! 
Switch SL, mit 150/152mm Federweg oder Slayer mit 130/125mm!
Optisch und auch materiell tendier ich ja eher zum Switch SL aber die Z1 FR SL, die ja nicht absenkbar ist, schreckt mich etwas ab! Würde auch gerne noch nen Berg hochfahren...
Weiß jemand das komplettgewicht des Switch SL! Manche sagen/schreiben <15kg, ander 16-17! Was denn nun   

Brauch man 150/152 mm ????
Was für DROPS kann man mit 130/125mm machen??? Auch schon "gute", oder?

Fragen über Fragen, und die Entscheidung wird nicht einfacher!    

FOX Float RP3 w/ Custom Valved ProPedal 152mm oder FOX Float RP3 w/ Custom Valved ProPedal 125mm

Hayes HFX-9 Bremsen oder Shimano XT ???
SRAM oder XT Dual ???

Gibt´s andere Kanadische Alternativen?

Gruss
rastaman


----------



## Onkel R (24. Mai 2005)

nimm das switch! damit hast du sicherlichmehr spass- mit ner anderen gabel mit eta von mz oder zb die fox 36) die würde auch sehr gut zum bike passen!
zu den bremsen und schaltung etc nimm einfach das wo kein shimano drauf steht das funktioniert einfach besser!!  
PS. droppen kannste auch mit 0mm federweg- wenn du's kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (24. Mai 2005)

1. beide probefahren. 
2. frag mal all mountain hier im forum, der hatte afaik mal genau die gleiche frage.


----------



## sickgorilla (24. Mai 2005)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Das mit dem Probefahren wird wohl noch bis September warten müssen!

Die Fox36 kostet ja direkt mal einigesmehr! Mal gucken was die Kanadiar sagen und für nen Preis machen wenn ich Gabel tauschen will!
Wenn wir schon beim tauschen sind, will ich auch noch ne Louise FR anstatt Hayes    

Gruss


----------



## dubbel (24. Mai 2005)

louise wird aber um EINIGES teurer als bei uns... 

da kannst du auch gleich ein fusion nehmen.


----------



## sickgorilla (25. Mai 2005)

hallo,
jaja, die magura wird teurer dort, da sie ja von D import werden muss!
Mal sehen was ich machen werde! Aufjedenfall beide probefahren!

cu


----------



## berlin-mtbler (25. Mai 2005)

Hi, in der aktuellen Bike ist das RM Switch SL mit "sehr gut" (3990 Euro) und das Fusion Whiplash mit "suuuuuuuuper" (3099 Euro) bewertet; ist der Preisvorteil in Vancouver über 1000 Euro?! Nette Grüße & viel Spaß dort


----------



## sickgorilla (25. Mai 2005)

Hi,
habe gehört (was das auch heißen möge) dass man dort ca. 40% sparen kann! Wenn man am ende der saison zuschlägt sogar noch mehr!!   
Das heißt anstatt 3990 "nur" so um die 2400 Euronen und das wär ja mal


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2005)

Wenn es nur um Slayer und Switch geht, dann das Switch. Ich hatte auch erst ein Slayer und kann sagen, das es nur bedingt zum springen reicht. Auch bringst Du den Luftdämpfer schnell an seine Grenzen. Zumindest wenn Du Ihn auf bergab abstimmst. So 25% Sag halt. 
Mein Slayer wurde gewandelt Hatte eine schöne Kerpe im Sattelrohr. 
Woher die kommt, kannste Dir ja vorstellen.
Mit einem Switch SL kannst Du da mehr machen. Nimm auf jeden fall die paar Gramm in KAuf und nimm ein Stahlfederbein. Viel besseres Ansprechen und FAhrgefühl. Mein Händler hatte auch ein Sl und ich kann sagen es ist recht leicht. Gewicht habe ich jetzt nicht. Mit der Plattformgeschichte kannste auch super touren fahren. Und für RAce Geschichten haste ja noch Dein Cube.
Auch bin ich mit dem Switch weniger beim Händler gewesen als mit dem Slayer  

Antwort:   SWITCH


----------



## sickgorilla (1. Juni 2005)

ja ich denke auch, dass ich das Switch nehmen werde!
Das einzige was noch zu klären ist ist die Federgabel! Sollte unbedingt absenkbar sein!  Ich vermute, dass ne 150er berghoch schon ganz schön "aufbockt"!
Welche Gabel hast Du drin?
Die Fox 66 reizt schon, aber der Preis...  

Was meinst Du damit, wenn´s nur um Slayer oder Switch geht...?
Was für alternativen hätt ich noch für eine "Enduro"-Maschine aus Canada, mit der man auch noch berghochfahren kann?

Gruss


----------



## clemson (1. Juni 2005)

Servus, 

direket aus north vancouver,

http://www.covebike.com/

der cove bike shop ist eh einen besuch wert, führt auch rocky....

und der laden ist auch nicht schlecht
www.simonsbikeshop.com direkt in vancouver downtown

viel spaß in vancouver, einer der geilsten städte die es gibt.....

mfg
clemson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2005)

sickgorilla schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst Du damit, wenn´s nur um Slayer oder Switch geht...?


Ich meine das Dir ja auch ein Fusion vorgeschlagen wurde.
Ich hatte eine Z150 im Bike   Ist eine Top Gabel und Dank Eta konnte ich den Federweg auf 4cm runterbringen. Damit kommst Du locker den Berg hoch.
Jetzt habe ich eine 66RC   Halt noch nicht so lange. Ich denke es wird wesentlich schwerer bergauf gehen   Aber mit der Z150 und Eta machst Du nix falsch. 
Der Preis der Fox ist einfach nur


----------



## sickgorilla (1. Juni 2005)

@Steppenwolf-RM
jaja, Fusion wurde mir vorgeschlagen! Auch en goeiles Bike!
Will bzw. werde mir aber erst in CA eins kaufen und Fusion Bikes werde ich dort wahrscheinlich nicht bekommen!
Außerdem habe ich mich in ein RM verschossen  ,  evtl. auch etwas anderes Canadisches...   

Ach, wird die Z150 mit ETA ausgeliefert? In diversen Test (mtb-magazin, ...) wurde bemängelt, dass die Gabel nicht "zum klettern" absenkbar ist!   


@Clemson
danke für die Links!
Bei COVE werd ich mal vorbeischauen!
Die Cove-Bikes sehen ja auch schick aus, aber die sind, glaub ich, sehr schwer! Steht leider keine Gewichtsangabe dabei
Warst Du schonmal in Vancouver?

Ich wünscht ich wär schon "trüben"

cu


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2005)

Hier gibt es z. B. eine http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bike/Federgabeln/Federgabeln-bis-2004/Marzocchi-Z1-150-Freeride-QR20-2004::1165.html   mit eta

hier 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bike/Federgabeln/Federgabeln-bis-2004/Marzocchi-Z1-150-Freeride-SL-QR20-2004::1166.html ohne eta

Also es kann sein, dass die Sl Version kein ETA  hat. 
Aber wie ich schon sagte, bin den Luftelementen nicht mehr so zugetan.
Wenn Du den Rest des Bikes gut aufbaust, kommt es auf die paar Gramm an Gabel und Dämpfer nicht an. Du wirst wesentlich mehr Freude am fahren haben.


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Juni 2005)

Ich hab das 04er SWITCH SL seit 3 Monaten - EIN TRAUM! Nimm das SWITCH SL - das ist dann auch mehr Kontrast zu deinem CUBE!

Also:

SWITCH SL! Ein wunderbares Bike - Gründew wurden denke ich erörtert - wennst mal meines sehen willst -> Gallerie (bald mit DeeMax!!!) und mit meiner Z150 FR SL komm ich dank ECC5 ganz "ordentlich" die Berge rauf! Aber für Vollgas Orgien BERGAUF hast ja dein CUBE!

Nimms SWITCH, Du wirst es nicht bereuen!


----------



## sickgorilla (2. Juni 2005)

@insane!

Du hast ECC4 an der Z150?
Habe diverse angebote des Switch SL gesehen die hatten die Z150, manche Z150 mit ETA und manche mit ECC5
Was ist eignetlich der unterschied zwischen ETA und ECC5?

Was wiegt Dein Hobel?

Gruß


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Juni 2005)

Also ECC 5 hab ich schon - es ist ein 5 tufige Zugstufeneinstellung die in den ersten 4 Stufen die Zugstufe einstellt - und in der 5. dann die Zugstufe "blockiert" wodurch die Gabel dann "zusammenbleibt" - wenns funktioniert - bei mir tats das nicht, darum ist die Gabel grad beim Service.
ETA ist das gleiche vom Effekt her, aber es hat eben nicht die 4 Zustufen EInstellungen sondern nur die Blockierfunktion in der die Gabel nach dem EInfedern dann "zusammen" bleibt und man dann besser bergauffahren kann.

Zum GEwicht - ich weis es nicht - ist mir aber auch fast egal - das Ding muss was aushalten und wenns ab 20.6 mit den DeeMax etwas leichter wird, okay, aber genau kann ichs nicht sagen - halt ich aber auch für nciht so wichtig - wenn man leichtere Wheels (Crossmax XL) mit Enduro Reifen einbaut gehts sicher unter die 15 Kilo (oder um den Dreh) - wodurch man das Rad aber stark Richtung Enduro trimmt - mir persönlic ist die FR Ausrichtung wichtiger, zumal ich die Performance des Fahrwerks ja auch nutzen will - uA über entsprechende Reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sickgorilla (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
was haltet ihr von DEVINCI-Bikes?

Habe gerade was nettes entdeckt mit super Austattung!
Was aber leider nicht was die kosten!

SGX 61 all mountain extreme full suspension frame
matte dark blue
Rock Shox Pike Team U-turn 95-140mm
Manitou Swinger 3 way
TH Industries No.9MCup/TH
Shimano Saint M800
Shimano Hone M601
Race Face Evolve X-type 44/32/22T
Shimano M751
Shimano HG 70 9s 11-34T
Shimano HG73
Race Face X-type
Crank brother Candy C
Shimano Saint M800 20mm disc
Shimano Saint M800 disc
Mavic XM321 disc
DT Swiss stainless
Maxxis Minion DH 26x2.35"
Avid Juicy 5 8" hydraulic disc
Avid Juicy 5 hydraulic
Race Face Evolve AM
Race Face Evolve FR riserbar 38mm
Gel lock-on
WTB Speed V Race Progel
Race Face Atlas 27.2mm
Devinci quick release

http://www.devinci.com/english/mag.html

Gruss


----------



## clemson (8. Juni 2005)

guckst du hier

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/xc_full_suspension/product_123035.shtml

ansonsten eine gute canadische schmiede....
canada rules!!!


----------



## Lasse (9. Juni 2005)

ECC ist ETA nur halt bei den Luftgabeln. Schließt die Ventile der Zugstufe und so bleibt die gabel unten. Ist mal hier und da nicht ganz dicht, dann kommen die Gabeln langsam wieder hoch. Unabhängig von Stahl oder Luft.

Ganz andere Optik, aber gut und günstig sollen ja auch die Norcos sein. Das Six, oder das Atomik entspricht in etwa dem Switch.


----------



## sickgorilla (10. Juni 2005)

Lasse schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz andere Optik, aber gut und günstig sollen ja auch die Norcos sein. Das Six, oder das Atomik entspricht in etwa dem Switch.



Hi, 
die Optik von de Norcos gefällt mir ja garnicht! Zuviel Rohrgewussel!


----------



## sickgorilla (4. August 2005)

YEAH, noch 4,5 Wochen und es geht los   

Weiß jemand wann die 2006er Serien von RM vorgestellt werden und wann sie ausgeliefert werden? Oktober schon oder eher Dezember?


Gruss


----------



## numinisflo (9. August 2005)

Kauf dir auf jeden Fall das Switch, das ist optisch und von seinen sonstigen Fahr- und Qualitätseigenschaften das Beste was es gibt! 
Hab mir vor drei Wochen das 05er Switch Moko gekauft, es ist einfach ein Traum! Mit der Z1 FR 150 mit ETA ist es gar kein Problem den Berg hoch.
Fahre die Hope M6, eine genial brachiale Bremse. 
Insgesamt ein canadischer Traum, wenn du dich in ein RM verliebt hast kannst du dir auch kein anderes kaufen.   

Gruß
numinisflo


----------



## blaubaer (9. August 2005)

sickgorilla schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand wann die 2006er Serien von RM vorgestellt werden und wann sie ausgeliefert werden? Oktober schon oder eher Dezember?
> 
> 
> Gruss




vorstellung warscheinlich an der Eurobike - auslieferung, so wie ich RM kenne, kanns auch mal Mai werden, je nach modell


----------



## Lo2Co (10. August 2005)

@numinisflo
Was wiegt dein Bike komplett?


----------



## McDaniel (10. August 2005)

Wenn Du in Canada bist, wird es vielleicht schon das neue Slayer geben ... mit 150mm Federweg wäre es wohl genau das Richtige für dich. Allerdings finde ich es im Vergleich zum Switch pott-häßlich! Der Hauptrahmen des Switch ist für mich einfach untrennbar mit der Entstehung des Genres "Freeride" verbunden   

Hier mal ein Bild vom Prototypen:


----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. August 2005)

HALLO, JETZT HAB ICH'S ENDLICH MAL KOMPLETT GESEHEN, DAS NEUE SLAYER - DANKE. (ANM.: WAR JA IN DER ZEITSCHRIFT "BIKE AUG. 2005, S. 40 LEIDER NUR HALB, NÄMLICH NUR DAS "HINTERTEIL" ZU SEHEN, DAFÜR IN SCHÖNER RM-TYPISCHER ROT-WEIßER LACKIERUNG) IM GANZEN IST DAS NEUE SLAYER JA LEIDER OPTISCH ANSCHEINEND NICHT SO GELUNGEN, WENN MAN ES MIT RAHMEN VON SPECIALIZED, CANNONDALE, USW. VERGLEICHT. ABER, UND DAS IST DENKE ICH DER VORTEIL DES NEUEN SLAYER: MAN KANN ES AUCH MAL KURZ UND BESSER SCHULTERN, DA DER DÄMPFER SCHWERPUNKTMÄßIG GÜNSTIG WEIT UNTEN ANGEBRACHT WURDE. NA JA, DANN MUß MAN EBEN WEITER SUCHEN NACH EINEM SCHÖNEN 150MM-BIKE, DAS AUCH OPTISCH WAS HERGIBT UND AUCH 'NEN BERG ZÜGIG RAUFKOMMT UND NICHT BLOß EIN HÜGELCHEN. DAS RECHT ÄHNLICHE FUSION GEFÄLLT MIR NÄMLICH AUCH NICHT 100% (ZU DÜNNE ROHRE, ZU HOHER PREIS!). NETTE GRÜßE          EGAL, IRGENDWANN FIND ICH SCHON NOCH EIN SCHÖNES BIKE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reaper84 (10. August 2005)

steht ja noch aus wie das slayer komplett ausschaut...ich sag mal abwarten. vielleicht bekommt es ja auch nen gebogenes oberrohr wie man es auf den crankworx bildern am neuen switch sehen kann (in den fahrradzeitungen steht ja auch, das bike sei serienreif bis aufs oberrohr).


----------



## numinisflo (11. August 2005)

@lo2co: Ich habs noch nicht gewogen, werde dies die nächsten Tage machen und mich mal melden.
Auf jeden Fall ist das Switch spielerisch leicht, da der Rahmen mit Luftdämfer nur 3,59kg wiegt, und das bei dem Federweg. Hab noch den Diabolus Lenker und Evolve DH Vorbau angebaut, aber vielleicht 15 kg, mehr nicht! Wie gesagt, ich wieg es mal.


----------

